# Maggots turning black



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i always keep at least 10 culture running at all times. recently however one of my cultures had all the maggots just turn black and die. it seemed like the culture was going to have a bumper crop too, the sides of the cup were completely covered with maggots, but they just never seemed to pupate. instead they just all turned black. has anybody had this happen before? it doesnt' look like the medium itself is molding, etc.

i've removed the culture and disposed of it, but am still really curious


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

I've seen this before too but I don't know what causes it.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have had this happen because my culture suffocated. Check the lid and make sure the air holes/vent isn't plugged by anything. I used to just poke holes in my lids, but eventually, the maggots would try to squeeze through them, and eventually all the holes plugged, and the culture just dies. It is just suffocation. Nothing much to worry about


----------

